# Punked !



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I got this mysterious text on Thursday night saying "Hey this is one of your buddies on the forum, just checking to make sure my package made it safely" :surprise:
After the what package, who the hell is this and WTF's were over the mystery bomber revealed himself to be @churchpunk and that he had bombed me. Checking the tracking showed it delivered but I didn't get any mail that day. Long story short, I went to the P.O. this morning with the tracking and they found and delivered the ticking package within an hour (great job USPS !). It was obvious that wherever it got delivered to prior must have had some smart people there as it was untouched. Maybe they had a bomb sniffing dog that alerted them to the danger.

Too bad because they missed out on some excellent smokes










Thank you sir. I'd say I don't know what I did to deserve such and excellent bomb but you let it drop that some other Puffer targeted me.... And since you have refused to out that rebel scum you will, of course, face the consequences for your accomplice :gn


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nicely done kiddo

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Nicely done kiddo
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


Just the beginning my friend...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Great hit! 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Tony needed some religion! Nice hit!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

#HELLYEAH Nice!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

churchpunk said:


> Just the beginning my friend...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go get em kid..lol

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Great hit Punk! 


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Something soothing about watching Tony get the smack down lol. Nice work!

Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> Something soothing about watching Tony get the smack down lol. Nice work!
> 
> Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


Yep, it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
Great work @churchpunk!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

poppajon75 said:


> Something soothing about watching Tony get the smack down lol. Nice work!
> 
> Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.





OneStrangeOne said:


> Yep, it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> Great work @churchpunk!


Guys - what the hell ??? Soothing, warm and fuzzy ? Nice, real nice


----------



## bellts (Jan 9, 2018)

WNYTony said:


> Guys - what the hell ??? Soothing, warm and fuzzy ? Nice, real nice


Sounds kinda cozy...


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Guys - what the hell ??? Soothing, warm and fuzzy ? Nice, real nice


It was said with love brother 

Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

@WNYTony don't worry about these guys. One of these fine gentlemen has got a bomb of their own just waiting to go off. I mean.... if USPS ever gets their sh*t together. For now that bomb is just circling them, playing games with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Guys - what the hell ??? Soothing, warm and fuzzy ? Nice, real nice


Hey! No judgement!


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

Awwwww!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

churchpunk said:


> @WNYTony don't worry about these guys. One of these fine gentlemen has got a bomb of their own just waiting to go off. I mean.... if USPS ever gets their sh*t together. For now that bomb is just circling them, playing games with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You certainly are on a suicide mission if you're hitting one of those 2 !


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

poppajon75 said:


> It was said with love brother
> 
> Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


Lol seeing those 2 posts back to back.... Remember the 2 old coots in the balcony of the Muppet shows ???? That just flashed into my mind while reading them.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> Lol seeing those 2 posts back to back.... Remember the 2 old coots in the balcony of the Muppet shows ???? That just flashed into my mind while reading them.


Ha! I had to look their names up because I couldn't remember. Statler and, Waldorf.
Man, that's been awhile LOL.









Sent from the truck. Dino and I are going to the gym.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

poppajon75 said:


> Ha! I had to look their names up because I couldn't remember. Statler and, Waldorf.
> Man, that's been awhile LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's them ! Never knew they had actual names though. That's exactly what I was seeing in my mind after soothing, yep all warm and fuzzy lol. Too funny


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't know how I missed this. Nice work.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

